# I want another Dog :'(



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I know its not going to happen because of Phred and the fact that my brother and dog dont want another dog and seem to gang up on me with whatever i decided to do or want ( even if it doesnt involve animals ).

I think its becaus ei miss Phred more than anything else and i cant find him anywhere becaus ei dont have the details to where he got rehomed to after Emma which is really pissing me off becaus eim worried he isnt getting looked after properly.

Ive seen a gourgeos (sp) pup at work hes like a lad cross Rottie, hes going to be huge! really want him but my dad told me to "Fcuk Off" the other day as soon as i mentioned it.

Someone talk me out of getting another dog :lol2:


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

who was phred? your old dog?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

The little GSD cross thing that i rehomed to Emmaj on here in Febuary.

Edit: this little beasty boy.








http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g177/webforum/DSC01112.jpg


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i remember that. just like a gsd but smaller.

how come you had to re-home him?


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

i never saw that but he is beautiful was he your dog? or one out of the rescue?

he's very pretty though :mf_dribble:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

if u had to rehome one dog why have another unless things have changed ?
so if they haven't u know yourself it's not worth it or u wouldn't be asking.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

teshu said:


> i remember that. just like a hsd but smaller.
> 
> how come you had to re-home him?


Because he started destorying the Kitchen, which i managed to get him to stop doing but still my dad wanted me to rehome on because appartantly Barni didnt like him yet he was always playing with him and yet there were a few fights because they were boy still intact because my dad wouldnt have Barni castrated and i was just waiting for the free castration thing to come at the kennels from dogs trust.

Also he wasnt very well house trained which i never experienced with him because i actually let him out every 30 minutes and watched him for any signs out looking for somewhere to wee or poo were as my dad and brother would just sit on their arses watching tv.

and every time Phred did something wrong my brother and dad would smack him and once i caught my dad throw him into the door because he would go into his bed, dont worry i had a right go and my dad and he did apologize and i did make sure it didnt happen again after that becau sei showed my dad how i got him to go to bed without even touching him.

But then according to my dad he did everything and no one helped him yea right i was the one who got my friends mum to come round ( hes a behaviourist) to come help with training him.

Sorry for the long post but i did everything for Phred and my dad seemed to think i did fcuk all.

Gets me so mad.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

izzyki said:


> i never saw that but he is beautiful was he your dog? or one out of the rescue?
> 
> he's very pretty though :mf_dribble:


Got him from the kennels i work at.



linda.t said:


> if u had to rehome one dog why have another unless things have changed ?
> so if they haven't u know yourself it's not worth it or u wouldn't be asking.


Im prepared to put the work in i did with Phred and its just my brother and dad they are proper arseholes.

Phred was supposed to be my dog as was Barni until he decided he didnt like me anymore and became a little daddies boy even tho it was be that saw hima nd pay for him lol little shit.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I would wait until you have your pwn place before getting another dog to behonest.
It's obvious that your Dad and bro' only want the one that is there now.

It isnt' going to work going out and getting yet another one and them not treating it correctly because it's not there's so to speak.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

How cute his he.

He has no tail either its been docked for some unknown reason.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> How cute his he.
> 
> He has no tail either its been docked for some unknown reason.


Because whoever bred him thought it was cool to dock as he is half rottei!!!!!!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like u need to wait till u have your own place to live.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> I would wait until you have your pwn place before getting another dog to behonest.
> It's obvious that your Dad and bro' only want the one that is there now.
> 
> It isnt' going to work going out and getting yet another one and them not treating it correctly because it's not there's so to speak.


I know i understand it i think its more that im missing PHred really.

If i could find out where Phred is and see thats he okay possibly go see him some time i would probly feel a bit better but since Emma has dissapeared off the face of the earth and i cant get through to her by phone because it just rings and rings.....


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

have you placed adverts on the internet asking for information on his whereabouts? would you like me to do it for you?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I know i understand it i think its more that im missing PHred really.
> 
> If i could find out where Phred is and see thats he okay possibly go see him some time i would probly feel a bit better but since Emma has dissapeared off the face of the earth and i cant get through to her by phone because it just rings and rings.....


She's answering texts to oldtyme!

She did tell me you lied about Phred though when I was there.
Are you sure she has rehomed him?
I'm sure I saw pics of him not so long ago on here.
He could well still be there with her you know.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

saxon said:


> She's answering texts to oldtyme!
> 
> She did tell me you lied about Phred though when I was there.
> Are you sure she has rehomed him?
> ...


there is pics of him on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/252435-awwwwwwwwwwww.html


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

temerist said:


> have you placed adverts on the internet asking for information on his whereabouts? would you like me to do it for you?


Ive got an Advert on Preloved about him, dunow here else its not like i want him back i just want to know hes safe.



saxon said:


> She's answering texts to oldtyme!
> 
> She did tell me you lied about Phred though when I was there.
> Are you sure she has rehomed him?
> ...


Well im getting nothing :'(

I didnt lie about anything i told her ihe needs training ont he lead and i was working ont hat with him before, hes treat obessive/aggressive with i was working on with aswel getting him to swap what he had for something i had, told her hes never been crate trained so that would take a bit, he does still have the odd accident in the house. I told her everything i dont lie about things and i never have done!

The only thing i wasnt aware was him becoming obssed with one person as he never showed any signs of it here.

I also said he had a lot of energy.

All i want is to knwo where he is! because its starting to worry me now.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

temerist said:


> there is pics of him on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/252435-awwwwwwwwwwww.html


It was after getting that new pup that she rehomed him ill try and find the PM she sent me.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm sure if he as been rehomed emma found a good home for him.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

ive seen him online today, 
weve been looking at rescues and i think i want a springer,but were looking at the pros and cons of breeds etc, went to ponderosa today. what the kennels you work at?


Mischievous_Mark said:


> How cute his he.
> 
> He has no tail either its been docked for some unknown reason.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i totally know what u mean hun, i feel the same as u about a staff we rehomed (not ours it was abondoned in the house across the road) n another rescue we found for someone jonny thought would look after it well but it was only in there care a few days n they gave it away, again not our dog but we went n picked it up for this person. its horrible when u think u have done the best for an animal n found it a perminate loving home n then find out they havnt got it n u dont know where it has gone n whats happening 2 it. hope u can find out where he is n go see him if only 2 put ur mind at rest, it is a horrible feeling not knowing


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

rach1980 said:


> ive seen him online today,
> weve been looking at rescues and i think i want a springer,but were looking at the pros and cons of breeds etc, went to ponderosa today. what the kennels you work at?


ITs springfield kennels in Ossett, www.lostdogsyorkshire.com <-- has pictures of all teh dogs there lemme know if you go up to few any and ill see if i can get there


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

saxon said:


> She's answering texts to oldtyme!
> 
> *She did tell me you lied about Phred though when I was there.
> *Are you sure she has rehomed him?
> ...


And you believe her? After all the hoo-ha she has caused?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

linda.t said:


> i'm sure if he as been rehomed emma found a good home for him.


Its all good and well saying it but i need to see it in person to put my mind at rest, i was offerd £500 for him and turned it down and to be honest with some of the stuff ive herd about Emma now i wouldnt have rehomed him but then again i dont know what to think becaus eno everything you read on the internet/a fourm is going to be true is it.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks i will do 
im gonna have a look through there and probably want them all, lol


Mischievous_Mark said:


> ITs springfield kennels in Ossett, www.lostdogsyorkshire.com <-- has pictures of all teh dogs there lemme know if you go up to few any and ill see if i can get there


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i totally know what u mean hun, i feel the same as u about a staff we rehomed (not ours it was abondoned in the house across the road) n another rescue we found for someone jonny thought would look after it well but it was only in there care a few days n they gave it away, again not our dog but we went n picked it up for this person. its horrible when u think u have done the best for an animal n found it a perminate loving home n then find out they havnt got it n u dont know where it has gone n whats happening 2 it. hope u can find out where he is n go see him if only 2 put ur mind at rest, it is a horrible feeling not knowing


That is all i want, liek i said i dont want him back or anything as much as i would love to but i knwo my dad would be an arse with him anyway.

Just need to see him apparntly hes in Harragate according to a PM i got from someone who knwos Emma and lives near her.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i can sympathise with u, my dad is always complaning about my pup (he is 11 months old and does everything on command and to b honest is pretty well behaved for a pup just hasnt quiet grasped toilet training 100% but his breed are notoriously (sp?) hard 2 house train) but my dads just grumpy! mind u he wouldnt lay a finger on my dog because he knows what he would get back off me!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Its all good and well saying it but i need to see it in person to put my mind at rest, i was offerd £500 for him and turned it down and to be honest with some of the stuff ive herd about Emma now i wouldnt have rehomed him but then again i dont know what to think becaus eno everything you read on the internet/a fourm is going to be true is it.


well i don't know anything about all that and don't want to.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> That is all i want, liek i said i dont want him back or anything as much as i would love to but i knwo my dad would be an arse with him anyway.
> 
> Just need to see him apparntly hes in Harragate according to a PM i got from someone who knwos Emma and lives near her.


really emma should have let u know she was wanting 2 rehome b4 she did, n let u have the chance of having him back n u finding him another home, or if u were happy for her 2 find him a home she should have passed info of possible new homes on2 u so u could have at least spoken to them n made ur own judgement on what u thought of them n if u approved of the new potental home, then u could have had details for them n just phoned them once a month just 2 know he was doing ok


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> really emma should have let u know she was wanting 2 rehome b4 she did, n let u have the chance of having him back n u finding him another home, or if u were happy for her 2 find him a home she should have passed info of possible new homes on2 u so u could have at least spoken to them n made ur own judgement on what u thought of them n if u approved of the new potental home, then u could have had details for them n just phoned them once a month just 2 know he was doing ok


She did let me know before she rehomed him and i was fine with it becaus ei trusted her judgement but i did ask for my details to be passe don with hima dn to have the details of new owners but she said she would keep me update with pictures and stuff and every time i asked her i got thobbed of with hes fine and there sending me photos tomorrow then i get nothing and havent herd anything since.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Fixx said:


> And you believe her? After all the hoo-ha she has caused?


No...I know mark and I didn't believe her.
I'd also seen the rehoming thread and he said no there that Phred wasnt' perfect.

I'm nearly sure she said she still had him when she got Jack though Mark!
Again whether to beleive her is the thing!

I was down on the 30/12, somewhere in end of Feb and again in March.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> She did let me know before she rehomed him and i was fine with it becaus ei trusted her judgement but i did ask for my details to be passe don with hima dn to have the details of new owners but she said she would keep me update with pictures and stuff and every time i asked her i got thobbed of with hes fine and there sending me photos tomorrow then i get nothing and havent herd anything since.


it is bad, i didnt think she had rehomed so many dogs as iv heard of a few more recently, i thought she kept all the dogs she got n worked with them trying 2 put them write but it seems not, anyway i hope she can sort herself out n realize what she needs 2 do to put things rite n hiding away isnt the solution


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Because he started destorying the Kitchen, which i managed to get him to stop doing but still my dad wanted me to rehome on because appartantly Barni didnt like him yet he was always playing with him and yet there were a few fights because they were boy still intact because my dad wouldnt have Barni castrated and i was just waiting for the free castration thing to come at the kennels from dogs trust.
> 
> Also he wasnt very well house trained which i never experienced with him because i actually let him out every 30 minutes and watched him for any signs out looking for somewhere to wee or poo were as my dad and brother would just sit on their arses watching tv.
> 
> ...


 With a violent and animal abusing father like you seem to have, I personally would not get another dog until I had left home altogether. How can you be sure that he won't abuse this new dog if you aren't there and start complaining about it so you have to get rid again. Poor Phred didn't deserve what he got, he also doesn't deserve to be pushed from pillar to post and end up with 4 homes in as many months. I just wish people weren't moved to 'rescue' animals when they have no real commitment to seeing it through no matter what problems the dogs have.
Dogs just don't deserve some of the $hit they get from some people.
If Phred was such a dreadful dog that you had to get rid, then Emma had to get rid, no doubt he's been passed on a few more times since she got rid of him too as the new owners won't work on whatever issues he had.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Some of the dogs Emma took in where never meant to be permanant residents. Who else would have took on Nuka ???? She at least had a loving home in the short time she alive.
People keep slating Emma for no apparant reason. I probably speak to her more than most and I trust her 100%
When you have a pack situation it can be very hard to introduce a new member so it will not always work. I have 11 dogs and tbh it is bloody hard work
Its just annoying me that every thread seems to end up in an Emma slating thread these days yet some people on here are guilty of so much worse
Sorry I had to have my say


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> How cute his he.
> 
> He has no tail either its been docked for some unknown reason.


 awww look at that face. Imagine it being slammed into a door as he is thrown against it by your father. Look into those eyes and imagine the pain they will mirror as you get rid of him because you/your boorish father/brother decide you can't cope with some little behavioural thing.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Some of the dogs Emma took in where never meant to be permanant residents. Who else would have took on Nuka ???? She at least had a loving home in the short time she alive.
> People keep slating Emma for no apparant reason. I probably speak to her more than most and I trust her 100%
> When you have a pack situation it can be very hard to introduce a new member so it will not always work. I have 11 dogs and tbh it is bloody hard work
> Its just annoying me that every thread seems to end up in an Emma slating thread these days yet some people on here are guilty of so much worse
> Sorry I had to have my say


 I do have a pack situation. 20 at the last count. And I am happy to intorduce dogs. It's me who decides who lives here not my dogs. 
I wasn't aware that Emma ran a rescue and I was under the impression that Phred was her dog. I never saw him listed for rehoming.
I haven't any problem with Emma. I do have a problem with anyone setting themselves up as a dog rescuer but actually making things worse for the dog by getting rid when they can't cope with the problems caused in part by being taken from one place to another, never settling, never feeling he belongs, never feeling secure.
I feel so sorry for the mongrels and crossbreeds as they get the worst deal with people being a lot more tolerant of an expensive purebred dog with 'issues'.
I speak as I find and I am not comfrtable with the thought that Phred was got, then passed on again. If Emma was unable to manage him, how on earth will anyone else? That poor little beggar may end up with several more homes in a short space of time. He'd have been better left where he was in rescue kennels right at the start.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Emma thought she could cope with him or she would never have taken him on. She isnt a rescue but does as I have done in the past and taken unwanted dogs in when nobody else would help. 
I can have no more dogs myself but still help where I can.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

saxon said:


> No...I know mark and I didn't believe her.
> I'd also seen the rehoming thread and he said no there that Phred wasnt' perfect.
> 
> I'm nearly sure she said she still had him when she got Jack though Mark!
> ...


 
I rehomed hin in Jan/Feb when i went to Halifax,Machester,Hudd,s then back home again becaus ei was droping Phred off then going to Jens to get mice then Jakes to get mice then back home.

i got a PM from her *24-02-2009* saying she was rehoming him then.
*25-02-2009* - saying that a person and his wife who live a few blocks down would definately would like to take him on 
-one the same day saying "...i will see him all the time still and can get pics and updates to pass on to you " after i asked if they ar eon this forum or have access to the internet.
*20-03-2009* -"Phred has gone to a young couple in harrogate who have no other dogs and he has a huge paddok to run about in they both love long walks so phred is all walked out everyday 

he is centre of attention an they absolutely adore him they are sending me some pics soon so i will forward them onto you hun"
*25-04-2009*- "Of course hun i will pass it on for you an im waiting on some piccys from them 

he is doing fantastically.............no more barking he has a whole paddock to run riot in his owner walks for miles aday with him and they adore him"
*25-04-2009 - a reply that had nothing to do with phred just about skunks.*
*25-04-2009 -another reply that had nothing to do with Phred just someone called Rach picking her cats up friday.*
*26-04-2009- reply from when i was trying to find teh owner/breeder of a boxer that came into the kennels with its papers.*
*27-04-2009 - same as above nothing on Phred yet either no mention of him at all.*

*and that was the last i herd of emma shes now dissapeared even after my Pm's about Phred :whip:*


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> *and that was the last i herd of emma shes now dissapeared even after my Pm's about Phred :whip:*


She was logged into RFUK last night Mark at 11.44 and I'm sure she must have read Pouchie's thread about her in classified chat where you posted about Phred as well. I'd bet money as well that someone on here has been in contact with her since then. Sadly I feel that some people on here cannot see the wood for the trees concerning EmmaJ.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> With a violent and animal abusing father like you seem to have, I personally would not get another dog until I had left home altogether. How can you be sure that he won't abuse this new dog if you aren't there and start complaining about it so you have to get rid again. Poor Phred didn't deserve what he got, he also doesn't deserve to be pushed from pillar to post and end up with 4 homes in as many months. I just wish people weren't moved to 'rescue' animals when they have no real commitment to seeing it through no matter what problems the dogs have.
> Dogs just don't deserve some of the $hit they get from some people.
> If Phred was such a dreadful dog that you had to get rid, then Emma had to get rid, no doubt he's been passed on a few more times since she got rid of him too as the new owners won't work on whatever issues he had.


I wouldnt say hes an animal abuser her terrifeid of my rats, and has never layed a hand on Barni just short temperd and was not perpared to put the work in like i was and and for my brother i wouldnt trust him with a dead goldfish.



Shell195 said:


> Some of the dogs Emma took in where never meant to be permanant residents. Who else would have took on Nuka ???? She at least had a loving home in the short time she alive.
> People keep slating Emma for no apparant reason. I probably speak to her more than most and I trust her 100%
> When you have a pack situation it can be very hard to introduce a new member so it will not always work. I have 11 dogs and tbh it is bloody hard work
> Its just annoying me that every thread seems to end up in an Emma slating thread these days yet some people on here are guilty of so much worse
> Sorry I had to have my say


IF she couldnt cope with him that bad she shouldnt have said yes int eh first place even when i told her about him and what he was like i would of taken him back and rehomed him myself.



fenwoman said:


> awww look at that face. Imagine it being slammed into a door as he is thrown against it by your father. Look into those eyes and imagine the pain they will mirror as you get rid of him because you/your boorish father/brother decide you can't cope with some little behavioural thing.





fenwoman said:


> I do have a pack situation. 20 at the last count. And I am happy to intorduce dogs. It's me who decides who lives here not my dogs.
> I wasn't aware that Emma ran a rescue and I was under the impression that Phred was her dog. I never saw him listed for rehoming.
> I haven't any problem with Emma. I do have a problem with anyone setting themselves up as a dog rescuer but actually making things worse for the dog by getting rid when they can't cope with the problems caused in part by being taken from one place to another, never settling, never feeling he belongs, never feeling secure.
> I feel so sorry for the mongrels and crossbreeds as they get the worst deal with people being a lot more tolerant of an expensive purebred dog with 'issues'.
> I speak as I find and I am not comfrtable with the thought that Phred was got, then passed on again. If Emma was unable to manage him, how on earth will anyone else? That poor little beggar may end up with several more homes in a short space of time. He'd have been better left where he was in rescue kennels right at the start.


To be truthful i wouldnt let anythign happen to him and whoa ~(sp) betide my dad if it did. after he did that to Phred i didnt speak to him for a week and every time Barni mis behaved i said " Well lets to just get rid of him then aswel" ( jokingly) but i do understand everything thats being said.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Fixx said:


> She was logged into RFUK last night Mark at 11.44 and I'm sure she must have read Pouchie's thread about her in classified chat where you posted about Phred as well. I'd bet money as well that someone on here has been in contact with her since then. Sadly I feel that some people on here cannot see the wood for the trees concerning EmmaJ.


I knoew ive been keeping track sending PM's when shes been on and ive had nothing back.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> She was logged into RFUK last night Mark at 11.44 and I'm sure she must have read Pouchie's thread about her in classified chat where you posted about Phred as well. I'd bet money as well that someone on here has been in contact with her since then. Sadly I feel that some people on here cannot see the wood for the trees concerning EmmaJ.


 
Just to let people know, emma wasnt logged on last night. She asked me earlier in the day to check any PMs she had because she was waiting for someone to get back to her on something personal... So the only chance I had time to log on was last night. If users are able to check IPs to see that i am not just covering for her then thats fine. Im not sure weather she has seen the thread or not, however I do know that she has heard about it. But emma has no internet or computer access at the moment so I am afraid she cant respond to anyone at the moment: victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

maddog said:


> yes god mother off the forum.:bash:gob shite....


 
Nice first post :S


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

maddog said:


> yes god mother off the forum.:bash:gob shite....


 
????????????


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Personally Mark I would wait until you have your own place. A short temper and animals never mixes well in my honest opinion. Wait a few years till you have your own place and then everything is on your terms. You know your training isn't being undermined etc.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Emma thought she could cope with him or she would never have taken him on. She isnt a rescue but does as I have done in the past and taken unwanted dogs in when nobody else would help.
> I can have no more dogs myself but still help where I can.


i do know where ur coming from as i took in mojo as a foster but he settled in so well jake wouldnt part with him, but if she is doing this she needs 2 make it clear this is what she is doing n not giving the impression she is gona keep em, n maybe keep em long enought to help them with there behaviour etc n if she cant cope or hasnt got the time to do so she shouldnt take them in. i do like emma we have had lovely conversations so i do wish her all the best but she needs 2 put things rite n realize she cant cope with what she has (well by the sounds of it anyway), people are different i couldnt cope with all my mums dogs, chickens, parrots etc etc but she manages them brilliantly but then again she probably couldnt cope with all my rats lol


----------



## litminx (May 25, 2009)

aw i hope u find out about him soon hun :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

maddog said:


> yes god mother off the forum.:bash:gob shite....


thanx, love it anything else u would like to say, bring it on


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

maddog said:


> thanks been watchin the forum 4 a bit an her name pops up quite a few times slaggin ppl off.so thought she must be the queen of the forum.


yer u thought rite :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

more like someone signed up with another screen name with no balls


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Lucy_ said:


> Just to let people know, emma wasnt logged on last night. She asked me earlier in the day to check any PMs she had because she was waiting for someone to get back to her on something personal... So the only chance I had time to log on was last night. If users are able to check IPs to see that i am not just covering for her then thats fine. Im not sure weather she has seen the thread or not, however I do know that she has heard about it. *But emma has no internet or computer access at the moment so I am afraid she cant respond to anyone at the moment: victory:*


How convenient!. Next time you talk to her, remind her that she owes money to friends of mine please.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

thats nothing to do with me, I will try and help whoever out but im not getting myself involved with that.
I checked her pms like i said because she was awaiting some details from someone, thats the beginning and end of that story. What ever other conclusions you would like to come to then I have no problem with it because I have nothing to hide.

I was just making people aware so that they didnt have to make up crazy wild stories in their heads : victory:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> thats nothing to do with me, I will try and help whoever out but im not getting myself involved with that.
> I checked her pms like i said because she was awaiting some details from someone, thats the beginning and end of that story. What ever other conclusions you would like to come to then I have no problem with it because I have nothing to hide.


Well can you ask her for the details of the people who own Phred so i can contact them?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Or how about telling her to get to an internet cafe and sort these problems out herself like an adult or pick up her phone, theres no excuse for her ignoring the calls from people she owes money too, especially when she has already promised partial payment to them

and for anyone wondering what we are going on about http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/317001-emmaj.html


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

loulou said:


> Or how about telling her to get to an internet cafe and sort these problems out herself like an adult or pick up her phone, theres no excuse for her ignoring her calls to people she owes money too
> 
> and for anyone wondering what we are going on about http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/classified-chat/317001-emmaj.html


I kept update with that, thats why all this has come about with Phred.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I just cant believe people cannot see the scamming with more than one person coming forward, three people on that thread had to fight to get money, one was only £30 in total and it took months the others have seen nothing from her, thats scamming if it were anyone else


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

loulou said:


> I just cant believe people cannot see the scamming with more than one person coming forward, three people on that thread had to fight to get money, one was only £30 in total and it took months the others have seen nothing from her, thats scamming if it were anyone else


I just hope people learn from that and they set up contracts with people if they decide to let them pay monthly thats if they ever do it again.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think the general conclusion seems to be 'trust nobody'.
It's my philosophy. I am happy to be mates with anyone who is pleasant to me, but I won't trust them. Trust has to be earned.
Luckily I learned early on when I became a member here, that forum members were no more honest than anyone else, when a member tried to get me to rehome them my purebred cavalier king charles spaniel bitch without her being spayed. They promised they'd have her done themselves etc etc. I got pestered by them and by a mutual friend whom I told I would not be rushed and that the bitch would go nowhere unless she was spayed before she went. Then all of a sudden the member who wanted the bitch did a sharp about turn and said that due to work commitments, she could not after all have my bitch. Imagine my surprise when a couple of months down the line, she had got herself a rescue bitch, the same breed as her own dog and oooh surprise, she had puppies for sale.
I am convinced that my Ellie would not have been spayed, but would have been bred from, and then it would have got very messy as I am extremely vengeful and unreasonably violent if someone thinks they can take the ssip and con me.
It's just easier if I don't trust anyone. That way, I don't get conned, don't have to take horrible revenge and don't end up getting arrested and bound over again.
So folks, trust nobody and your life will be tranquil and happy :lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Might follow you with that philosophy int his day and age its hard to trust people i might just stick witht he people i trust and bugger everyone else :lol2:



fenwoman said:


> I think the general conclusion seems to be 'trust nobody'.
> It's my philosophy. I am happy to be mates with anyone who is pleasant to me, but I won't trust them. Trust has to be earned.
> Luckily I learned early on when I became a member here, that forum members were no more honest than anyone else, when a member tried to get me to rehome them my purebred cavalier king charles spaniel bitch without her being spayed. They promised they'd have her done themselves etc etc. I got pestered by them and by a mutual friend whom I told I would not be rushed and that the bitch would go nowhere unless she was spayed before she went. Then all of a sudden the member who wanted the bitch did a sharp about turn and said that due to work commitments, she could not after all have my bitch. Imagine my surprise when a couple of months down the line, she had got herself a rescue bitch, the same breed as her own dog and oooh surprise, she had puppies for sale.
> I am convinced that my Ellie would not have been spayed, but would have been bred from, and then it would have got very messy as I am extremely vengeful and unreasonably violent if someone thinks they can take the ssip and con me.
> ...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Might follow you with that philosophy int his day and age its hard to trust people i might just stick witht he people i trust and bugger everyone else :lol2:


I'm happy to be friendly to anyone and everyone. I just won't trust them when it comes to animals or money. I wouldn't not be friends with someone just because they were a thief or con merchant. In fact once they show themselves untrustworthy, it makes life easier, since you know they are a thief, and they know you know, so you don't give 'em a chance to steal off you. The beggars to watch are the ones who seem all nice and honest as they are most likely to successfully steal from you.
I know several people who have served time for various things and the first time I let them over the threshold I tell them that if I find they tried to steal from me or whatever, they will be very sorry indeed.
I may be a sweet country bumpkin but I know some really odd people who enjoy hurting folks for pocket money and one of my roast dinners.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

This can now be locked as it is no longer needed i found what i was looking for.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Mark, I really don't think that it would be fair on a dog to bring it into your house while you live at home with your dad and your brother, wait until you have your own place.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Fixx said:


> And you believe her? After all the hoo-ha she has caused?





Fixx said:


> How convenient!. Next time you talk to her, remind her that she owes money to friends of mine please.


that is not the way to speak just remember how you are talking about a LOT of peoples freind emma has freinds to the world does not revolve around ourself i cannot beilive you have spoken like this how do you not know she generaly doesnt have internet? emma has freinds...

just remember that :censor:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> that is not the way to speak just remember how you are talking about a LOT of peoples freind emma has freinds to the world does not revolve around ourself i cannot beilive you have spoken like this how do you not know she generaly doesnt have internet? emma has freinds...
> 
> just remember that :censor:


 
Did well not to approve your application to my forum didn't I?

My opinion of someone was right for a change!!!

You can forget about threatening Fixx or anyone else little guy. How old are you btw???? 

If the mods on here had the brains to leave my EmmaJ thread open for more than one day others wouldnt have to keep popping up now would they??????? Emma's 'friends' certainly arent doing her any favours....


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Did well not to approve your application to my forum didn't I?
> 
> My opinion of someone was right for a change!!!
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

thirded


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I do wonder why so many people home animals without checking the home themselves, then whinge about being done over by an animal abuser/collector.

Emma contacted me about Grace the cat when I was rehoming her - bearing in mind Grace was advertised as needing a home with no dogs and no other cats, she wanted to keep her in a bedroom for the rest of her life. So no, she didn't get Grace. I also checked into her. Emma told me she was homechecked by the RSPCA, what she means by that is that she had at that point 4, not one or two, 4 investigations into her by the RSCPA. RSPCA investigations (whether warranted or not, that's not m business and I am not saying either way) don't equal a passed homecheck. She didn't get Grace because she wasn't a suitable home and she didn't have the home Grace needed. It had nothing to do with internet rumours. 

It took me five minutes to determine Emma wasn't a suitable home for another pet. It's up to people to vet the homes their animals go to if they care about certain factors, and if they don't they can't really come on here whining about it - they have brought it on themselves and the animals they claim to care about. From what I've read about Emma she wouldn't currently pass a homecheck for any rescue that I know, she might be a nice lady struggling and that's sad, but irrelevant. She might need help and support, but what she obviously doesn't need from her own description of her setup to me is another animal, and that didn't take a brain surgeon to determine. Noone can tell me they knew her on here and thought she should have MORE, whether they're her worst enemy or her best friend. 

My point is, if you don't want your animals ending up in the wrong hands, take responsibility in finding them a home properly instead of palming them off then crying that you wanted the best for them and didn't get it. It's nowt but your own fault if you didn't run the checks, and you have failed Phred as much as she has by not doing right by him.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I know its no excuse but i didnt have long to find him a new home and head nothing but nice things about Emma when i decided to rehome him to her.



KathyM said:


> I do wonder why so many people home animals without checking the home themselves, then whinge about being done over by an animal abuser/collector.
> 
> Emma contacted me about Grace the cat when I was rehoming her - bearing in mind Grace was advertised as needing a home with no dogs and no other cats, she wanted to keep her in a bedroom for the rest of her life. So no, she didn't get Grace. I also checked into her. Emma told me she was homechecked by the RSPCA, what she means by that is that she had at that point 4, not one or two, 4 investigations into her by the RSCPA. RSPCA investigations (whether warranted or not, that's not m business and I am not saying either way) don't equal a passed homecheck. She didn't get Grace because she wasn't a suitable home and she didn't have the home Grace needed. It had nothing to do with internet rumours.
> 
> ...


----------

